# Testament of Honour and The Book of War Letters



## atticus (20 Jan 2005)

I just finished reading these two books. In Testaments of Honour it is very interesting to hear what the vets have to say, and what they feel about present day Canada. In The Book of War Letters, its also interesting to read what people were thinking during war, right after a battle or before one as they write home. It has letters in it from the Boar War to the war in Afghanistan with PPCLI. I recommend both.


----------

